
Show HN: Team Health Checker - johnpolacek
https://team-health-checker.johnpolacek.now.sh
======
codingdave
There is no prevention from one person submitting multiple sets of responses.
The descriptions are the same for Awesome and sucky. And 3 levels of
granularity isn't enough.

Nice idea... just needs work before it is ready to use.

------
alixaxel
I guess there's a bug: the description for sucky is the same as the awesome
one.

